# acoreus



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2003)

:x 

Also jetzt muß ich hier auch mal meinen Beitrag dazu abgeben, 

Mich hat auch dieser MASTERCONNECTOR Dialer erwischt das war schon am
01.10.02 und ich sollte einen Betrag von 76,72 Euro für 0,36sec berappen, da der Betrag schon abgebucht wurde habe ich die kompl. Rechnung storniert und nur den Betrag der eigentlichen Telekom Rechnung wieder zurück überwiesen, okay war kein Problem.

2 Wochen später flatterte mir eine Zahlungserinnerung der Firma Intelegence..........
ins Haus, die so aussieht:


Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,

wir danken Ihnen für die Nutzung unserer Dienste. Diese wurden Ihnen durch die Deutsche Telekom AG in Rechnung gestellt Leider hat uns die Deutsche Telekom hierzu keinen Zahlungseingang gemeldet. Die Einzelpositionen, aus denen sich die Forderung zusammensetzt, können Sie der umseitigen Auflistung entnehmen. Wir fordern Sie daher auf, den Betrag vollständig bis zum 17.12.2002 auf das unten angegebene -*—— Konto zu überweisen.
Forderung gesamt (brutto)	89,00 EUR
./. geleisteter Zahlungen	12,28 EUR
Zu zahlende Forderung	76,72 EUR
Die zu zahlende Forderung überweisen Sie bitte unter Verwendung des beigefügten Überweisungsträgers auf unser Konto Nr 21 35 279 07 bei der Dresdner Bank Düsseldorf, BLZ 300 800 00. Vorsorglich weisen wir Sie darauf hin, dass Sie sich mit dieser Zahlungserinnerung in Verzug der zu zahlenden Forderungen befinden und die von Ihnen genutzten Anbieter von Telekommunikationsleistungen gemäß § 19TKV(Telekommunikations-Kundenschutzverordnung)lhnen den Zugang zu Telefondienstleistungen solange sperren dürfen, bis Sie die offenen Forderungen vollständig bezahlt haben. Darüber hinaus werden wir im Fall eines anhaltenden Zahlungsverzugs das Inkassounternehmen acoreus Collection Services GmbH damit beauftragen, das weitere Mahnverfahren durchzuführen. Für jede folgende Mahnung werden Ihnen dann Auslagen und Gebühren in Rechnung gestellt. Im Falle berechtigter Einwendungen gegen die Forderung richten Sie bitte Ihre schriftliche Nachricht umgehend an unseren Kundenservice:
IN-telegence GmbH & Co. KG
c/o acoreus Kundenservice
Postfach 101553
41415Neuss Sollten Sie den Betrag inzwischen überwiesen haben, betrachten Sie dieses Schreiben bitte als gegenstandslos.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen IN-telegence GmbH & Co. KG

Ich habe natürlich von meinem Wiederrufsrecht gebrauch gemacht und per Einschreiben an diese Firma klargemacht Sie sollen mir doch mal auflisten um welchen Service bzw. Dienstleistung es sich hier handeln soll, aber das Spiel kennt ihr ja schon.
Ich habe dann 3 Wochen nix mehr gehört dann lag wieder ein Schreiben im Postkasten das so aussieht:




Ihre Einwände gegen die Forderung der Firma IN-telegence GmbH & Co. KG
Sehr geehrter Herr ..........,
Sie bestreiten das Bestehen eines vertraglichen Vergütungsanspruches unserer Auftraggeberin, der IN-telegence GmbH & Co. KG, mit dem Hinweis, die Verbindung sei über ein Anwahlprogramm (einen sogenannten Dialer) ohne ihr Wissen und Wollen zustande gekommen.
Richtig ist, dass einige Anbieter von Mehrwertdiensten, die ihre Leistungen über Servicerufnummern der IN-telegence GmbH & Co. KG zur Verfügung stellen, mit Dialern als Anwahlprogramm arbeiten.
Dialer dienen als Abrechnungssystem für kostenpflichtige Inhalte im Internet und erfordern zu deren Start ein aktives Zutun des Benutzers. Nähere Einzelheiten zu den Anforderungen an Tarifangaben und Verbindungsaufbau können Sie auf der Internet-Homepage der "Freiwilligen Selbstkontrolle Telefonmehrwertdienste e.V. (FST)" unter http://www.fst-ev.org erfahren. Diesem Verhaltenskodex hat sich unsere Auftraggeberin unterworfen.
Für alle Anbieter, die im Netz und über Servicenummern der IN-telegence GmbH & Co. KG Telefonmehrwertdienste über Anwahlprogramme zur Verfügung stellen, werden solche Programme nach diesen Regelungen auf Gesetzeskonformität hin überprüft. Bezüglich des hier verwendeten Dialers konnte der FST keine Verstöße gegen den Verhaltenskodex oder gesetzliche Regelungen feststellen.
Im vorliegenden Fall kann daher davon ausgegangen werden, dass das Zustandekommen einer vertraglichen Beziehung und damit die Entstehung des Zahlungsanspruches in rechtlich nicht zu beanstandender Weise erfolgt ist, so dass wir Sie nunmehr letztmalig bitten, für den Ausgleich des Forderungsbetrages inklusive Auslagen und der entstandenen Gebühren, insgesamt 106,72 EUR, bis zum 27.01.2003 Sorge zu tragen.

Sollten Sie nach wie vor der Überzeugung sein, dass in Ihrem Falle ein gesetzeswidriges Verhalten seitens des Anbieters zu unterstellen ist, sichern Sie bitte die entsprechende Programmdatei des verwendeten Dialers, mit dessen Hilfe Sie zum auf der Rechnung genannten Datum einen Service genutzt haben und senden diese an uns. Wir sorgen für die Weiterleitung an IN-telegence GmbH & Co. KG und den FST zwecks Prüfung, ob es sich um ein gesetzeswidriges Vorgehen handelt.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen acoreus collection Services GmbH


Also wieder das gleiche Spiel wieder per Einschreiben einen Brief aber diesmal an acoreuus dies war am 13.01.03, das ich dieser Zahlung nicht nachkomme und Sie sollten mir einen Beleg oder Nachweis erbringen das ich diesen Service bzw. wie ich dann herausgefunden habe dieses sogenannte Update genutzt haben soll,
also wieder 3 Wochen keine Nachricht, und heute bekomme ich wieder einen Wisch von denen in der Sie mir schon mit einem Gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren drohen:



Gerichtliches Mahnverfahren
Sehr geehrter Herr ........
t
da wir trotz des aus unserer Sicht eindeutig vorhandenen Zahlungsanspruches unseres Auftraggebers nach wie vor keinen Geldeingang feststellen können, werden wir nun die Empfehlung für das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren aussprechen und alle weiteren, hierzu erforderlichen, Schritte veranlassen.
Die drohenden Konsequenzen für Sie in Form erheblicher weiterer Kosten und einer eventuellen Verschlechterung Ihrer Bonität bei Eintragung in das Schuldnerregister können Sie nun nur noch durch eine sofortige Zahlung in Höhe des Forderungsbetrages, inklusive Auslagen und der entstandenen Gebühren insgesamt mittlerweile 109,22 EUR, oder einer angemessenen Rate verhindern.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen acoreus collection Services GmbH


Ist bei euch auch schon jemand so weit gekommen und was hat er dagegen unternommen???, da sich hier wohl kein Ende abzeichnen wird wollte ich mal wissen ob es einer von euch schon geschafft hat sich von dieser Raubritterbande zu befreien!! Da es ja auch ein zu geringer Streitwert ist um damit ein Verfahren zu eröffnen, hat jedenfalls eine Auskunft beim Anwalt ergeben.

Also sollte jemand schon etwas schlauer sein dann bitte hier weiter posten.

Gruß
Big Mäc


----------



## Devilfrank (22 Februar 2003)

Hallo BibMäc
bisher hast Du Dich erfolgreich mit Standardschreiben auseinandergesetzt. Als nächster Schritt folgt, wenn die denn konsequent sind, der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid. Dort wird die Forderung gerichtlich geltend gemacht. Das bedeutet jedoch nicht, dass diese Forderung gerichtlich geprüft ist. Du kannst diesen Mahnbescheid ohne Abgabe einer Begründung zurückweisen (Widerspruch). Next Step: Jetzt muss der Anspruchsteller Klage einreichen, sich aussergerichtlich vergleichen oder aufgeben. 
Soweit mir bekannt ist, hat es hier in diesem Forum bisher keiner weiter als bis zum Mahnbescheid geschafft, der dann zurückgewiesen wurde.
Aktuell siehe hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1214&start=15


Gruss Frank


----------



## benjamin (22 Februar 2003)

*Standardbrief*

das erste Schreiben bekam ich 2 x . Dann eine Mahnung mit Mahngebühren von zusätzlich 27,50. (vor einer Woche)


----------



## Heiko (22 Februar 2003)

Wie wurden die Mahngebühren denn begründet/nachgewiesen?


----------



## benjamin (22 Februar 2003)

*Mahngebühren*

sieht so aus:

Hauptforderung  89,--
Gebühren gemäß §§ 280,286 BGB 25,00 Euro
Auslagen gem. §§ 280,286 BGB   2,50 Euro


----------



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2003)

DevilFrank schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo BibMäc
> bisher hast Du Dich erfolgreich mit Standardschreiben auseinandergesetzt. Als nächster Schritt folgt, wenn die denn konsequent sind, der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid. Dort wird die Forderung gerichtlich geltend gemacht. Das bedeutet jedoch nicht, dass diese Forderung gerichtlich geprüft ist. Du kannst diesen Mahnbescheid ohne Abgabe einer Begründung zurückweisen (Widerspruch). Next Step: Jetzt muss der Anspruchsteller Klage einreichen, sich aussergerichtlich vergleichen oder aufgeben.
> Soweit mir bekannt ist, hat es hier in diesem Forum bisher keiner weiter als bis zum Mahnbescheid geschafft, der dann zurückgewiesen wurde.
> Aktuell siehe hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1214&start=15
> ...



Hallo Frank,

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort, dann werde ich eben mal abwarten was passiert, oder sollte ich hier auch wieder gegen die Androhung des Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheides Wiederspruch einlegen?? da ich das ja schon 2x gemacht habe sehe ich aber auch keinen weiteren Sinn darin das kostet ja auch wieder Briefmarken!! oder was meinst du??

Gruß
Big Mäc


----------



## Devilfrank (22 Februar 2003)

Hallo BibMäc,
in Deinem Fall brauchst Du jetzt erstmal nur abwarten, ob denn ein Mahnbescheis ins Haus flattert.


Gruss Frank


----------



## haudraufundschluss (22 Februar 2003)

@DevilFrank: da glaube ich nicht dran...



			
				Big Mäc schrieb:
			
		

> ...werden wir nun die *Empfehlung* für das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren aussprechen und alle weiteren, hierzu erforderlichen, Schritte veranlassen.



ich verstehe darunter, dass das inkassounternehmen im auftrag des kunden handelt und diesem zum antrag auf einen gerichtlichen mahnbescheid rät - warum schreiben die das Big Mäc und nicht ihrem Kunden? Nur um das "Zauberwort" gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid mal verwendet zu haben...



			
				Big Mäc schrieb:
			
		

> Die drohenden Konsequenzen für Sie in Form erheblicher weiterer Kosten und einer eventuellen Verschlechterung Ihrer Bonität bei Eintragung in das Schuldnerregister können Sie nun nur noch durch eine sofortige Zahlung in Höhe des Forderungsbetrages, inklusive Auslagen und der entstandenen Gebühren insgesamt mittlerweile 109,22 EUR, oder einer angemessenen Rate verhindern.


ach, und die glauben wirklich, dass das einfach so geht? eine schufa-eintragung kann nicht jeder dappes und ganz besonders nicht arcoreus einfach so veranlassen - dazu muss vor allem anderen außer frage stehen, dass jemand wirklich geld von dir zu kriegen hat und du nicht zahlen kannst. und das wäre momentan erst dann der fall, wenn es ein richter auch so entscheidet...

was bleibt? leere drohungen und heiße luft.

@Big Mäc: erneut widerspruch einzulegen bringt nichts, weil die deine position ja kennen und genau wissen, was bei ihnen faul ist. würde ich mir sparen, weil es nur darum geht den guten willen zur aufklärung des sachverhalts zu dokumentieren...


----------



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> @DevilFrank: da glaube ich nicht dran...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo haudraufundschluss

Ja ich glaub auch das die nur die Unsicherheit der Über´s Ohr gehauenen Leute jetzt ausnutzen will, ich wird´s jetzt mal drauf ankommen lassen, mal sehen was passiert!

Aber solange es keine eindeutigen Rechtslage gibt die solche Machenschaften verbieten wird es wohl immer so bleiben, das die Geschädigten die Beweispflicht haben und solche Betrüger immer ungeschoren davon kommen, hoffe nur das dies nicht mit den 0900 Nummern wieder von vorne los geht!!! Den die Telekomiker verdienen ja auch dran!!!!
 :x


----------

